# it's time...



## kweber

well I need to find my old bassman 50... 68 I think ..
left it in a recording studio sometime back...1989?
and get my P-bass..75 I think and start a cowboy/swing thing going...
messed with a c6 lap steel a few yrs back.. cheap thing, but it was fun to make some western swing sounds...


----------



## Bruce J

Sounds like a good plan. Hope somebody has been taking good care of them for you!


----------



## kweber

well it's a natural finish 78 w rosewood neck..
it's being set up in SA at GuitarTex..
now I gotta remember some licks...
looking and drooling at the Ampeg mini-stack...


----------



## kweber

neck is a little iffy, but playable...
I, myself, suck...
gonna need lotsa practice...
and it's hot now and amplified instruments are not allowed
in the house...


----------

